# Babyroo poorly - is it connected to teething??



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi there
Babyroo has started today with cold symptons (sneezing, coughing, runny nose) and later in the day and tonight has been sick a couple of times. Refused her bedtime bottle after being sick.
Now, when she first arrived, she was poorly with very similar symptons and shortly afterwards, she cut her first 4 teeth within days of each other. 
She's been so settled and happy for the past week or so, and then her teething started again, drooling everywhere and chewing or sucking everything in site! And then this today. Now, I am more calm than last time, I was in a right state a few weeks ago! But tonight I am feeling very anxious. I'm frightened everytime I hear her cough in her sleep, incase she's been sick again, and yet I don't want to get obsessed with checking her incase I disturb her. 

Has anyone else had a baby who's suffered with illness leading upto cutting a tooth, or do you think this is another case of Babyroo having a cold, a tummy bug aswell as the teething


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Ever 

  for the teething.  We're going through that just now too with Cookie.

She has a bit of a sniffle and snores something terrible.  Babies immune systems are weakened prior to each bout of teething so Babyroo will be a bit prone to picking things up.  Could it be the pain or the upset that is making her sick rather than a bug?

Hope it settles soon.

bx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi ever, my ds suffered with everyone of his teeth   i would suggest taking babyroo to the pharmacist and asking their advice on what's best to give to ease the symptoms, i used medised for the worst ones but they don't advise you give that to under 2's any more

sending you and babyroo big    

pam xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Ever

It is definitely due to her teeth, it is very common to get these symptoms. I too use medised but also found the nelson teether's ( Homeopathic) were really good. My 2 also got really sore nappy area only when teething.

PBMx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks girls
I've given her Calpol last night and she slept through (what a relief!) and although she's been grouchy and a few screaming fits throughout the day, she's not been 'icky (touch wood!) today  

I've kept her on her usual foods - ie things I know she's eaten and never been sick with. Yesterday I'd made her porridge with whole milk and later in the day she'd had a dose of Lactarose (is that what it's called??!) - it';s an oily syrup that can be given to loosen the bowels. Anyway, last night it left me wondering if one of those things had brought on the sickness, so today I've steered clear of anything unusual - and when she's well again, I'll introduce new foods and back into the cows milk in food. Then at least if she's sick after introducing something else, I'll know what's triggered and what hasn't.

As it is today, I am confident that this bought of poorly-ness is all teething related. And when she's had her screaming fits today, it's not been pain or upset that's caused it, it's been 100% temper!!

So fingers crossed we won;t need anything else from the chemist on this occasion, just the Anbesol Liquid for her gums (the best thing ever invented!) and a heap load of patience!!

Alot of people have said to me, that with each tooth being cut, this will probably start up again, I hope and pray that she gets them 4 at a time!! For everyone's sake!!


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ever, 
I hope that BabyRoo's teeth are bothering her less, it is so tough watching them suffer particularly as they can be so grouchy and naughty! Lola has been chewing her fingers constantly for 3 months now, with regular grouchy patches and episodes of runny noses and nasty nappies (not normally together!) I am eagerly awaiting her canines and second molars, and she's 2! Teething has a lot to answer for as far as I'm concerned!
Viva
X


----------

